# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Syndroom van Cushing - Artikel

## Leontien

Het syndroom van Cushing is het ziektebeeld dat optreedt als de bijnieren een teveel van het hormoon cortisol aanmaken. 

Er kunnen drie oorzaken van het syndroom van Cushing worden onderkend.
1. De meest voorkomende oorzaak (bij 80% van de Cushing-patiënten) is een (goedaardig) ACTH-producerend gezwel in de hypofyse. Deze aandoening noemen we de ziekte van Cushing. Het door de hypofyse gemaakte hormoon ACTH stimuleert de bijnieren voortdurend en laat de bijnieren in dit geval te hard werken. 
2. De oorzaak ligt in de bijnier (goed- of kwaadaardig gezwel van de bijnier).
3. De meest zeldzame oorzaak is een gezwel dat ergens anders in het lichaam aanwezig is, waarbij zon gezwel het hormoon ACTH maakt. Het ACTH stimuleert vervolgens weer de bijnieren.

*Symptomen*
Bij het syndroom van Cushing is er dus sprake van voortdurende stimulatie van de bijnieren waardoor er een teveel aan het hormoon cortisol ontstaat. Bij dit ziektebeeld kan er een grote verscheidenheid aan symptomen ontstaan, echter niet alle hier genoemde verschijnselen hoeven zich voor te doen.

- dikker worden van het gezicht (vollemaansgezicht en rode wangen); 
- ongewenste gewichtstoename; 
- blauwe plekken (spontaan of bij geringe stoting);
- overmatige beharing (met name op het gezicht en de rug); 
- centrale vetzucht (dik gezicht en romp met in verhouding dunne armen en benen); 
- psychische veranderingen; 
- spierzwakte (met name de bovenbenen); 
- suikerziekte; 
- osteoporose (botontkalking); 
- nierstenen; 
- hoge bloeddruk.

Omdat de verschijnselen van het syndroom van Cushing vaak heel geleidelijk optreden, door de vaagheid van de klachten en door de zeldzaamheid van de aandoening duurt het vaak lange tijd voordat de juiste diagnose gesteld kan worden. In Nederland wordt ongeveer 100 keer per jaar de diagnose Cushing gesteld. Mede hierdoor worden, zeker in het begin, de klachten in een groot aantal gevallen ten onrechte als psychisch of psychosomatisch afgedaan.

*Onderzoek*
Om de diagnose zeker te stellen zijn er een aantal testen nodig. 
De eerste twee zullen poliklinisch worden gedaan. Als deze testen normaal uitvallen is het syndroom van Cushing vrijwel uitgesloten.

- korte dexamethason remmingstest. 
- 24 uurs urine verzamelen.

Als de testen niet goed uitvallen, moeten er meer testen gedaan worden. Deze testen zullen klinisch worden gedaan. Hiervoor zal de patiënt, van maandag tot en met vrijdag worden opgenomen op de interne-endocrinologische afdeling van het ziekenhuis.

- 24 uurs urine verzamelen. 
- cortisol dag- en nacht ritme test. 
- korte dexamethason remmings test. 
- intraveneuze dexamethason remmings test.

*Behandeling*
Als behandeling voor het syndroom van Cushing kan gekozen worden voor een medicamenteuze of een operatieve behandeling. 
Voor de operatieve behandeling kan gekozen worden uit de volgende mogelijkheden:

- een operatie aan de hypofyse;
- een operatie aan de bijnier(en).

Soms is het mogelijk om te behandelen met medicijnen. Uw behandelend arts kan, samen met u, de eventuele mogelijkheden hiervoor bekijken.


Bron: Reinier de Graaf Groep

----------

